# Lothar Matthäus verschoss Entscheidenden Elfmeter, nur wann?



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*Lothar Matthäus verschoss Entscheidenden Elfmeter, nur wann?*

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Ich habe mal ein Fussball Spiel gesehen schon gute 10 Jahre her bei dem Lothar Matthäus einen Entscheidenen Elfmeter der Nationalelf verschoss, leider kann ich nirgends im Netz Ausfindig machen wann dies war.

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt das heißt das Spiel muss um 1996 - 2000 rum gewesen sein, daran kann ich mich erinnern weiß nur nicht mehr wann.

Entweder verschoss er den Entscheidenen Elfmeter oder er Verschoss einen Wichtigen Elfmeter infolge eines Elfmeterschießens


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lothar Matthäus verschoss Entscheidenden Elfmeter, nur wann?*

Sicher, dass das national war? Im DFB Pokal könnte ich dir evtl weiter helfen  da hat er mindestens zwei Mal versagt ^^


----------



## HGHarti (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lothar Matthäus verschoss Entscheidenden Elfmeter, nur wann?*

Also für den DFB kenne ich auch keinen ,Im Pokal mal für Gladbach bevor er nach Bayern ging


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lothar Matthäus verschoss Entscheidenden Elfmeter, nur wann?*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Also für den DFB kenne ich auch keinen ,Im Pokal mal für Gladbach bevor er nach Bayern ging



Das war 84, und zwar gegen Bayern, das gehört dazu 

99 hat er dann für Bayern gegen Werder im Finale einen verschossen.

zwischen 96 und 2000 gab es glaube ich auch keine wichtigen Elfmeterschießen außer 96 gegen England, aber da war Matthäus (wegen Verletzung?) nicht dabei... 98 und 2000 hat die DFB-11 die Segel ja schon ziemlich früh streichen müssen...


----------

